# hillier than thou



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

anybody doing this ride .. how hard is it ?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

It's hard.


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

It is a great ride/race, this will be my 5th year in a row doing it. It is a hard ride, even if you have a ton of miles in your legs.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Here's last year's HTT. They change the course every year, but you can expect Fiddler's Elbow to be included, plus a tasty selection of big climbs from the smorgasbord of hills that is Warren and Hunterdon, with a smidgen of Morris and PA thrown in for good measure.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=94420


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

How does it compare to Ramapo Ralley 100 miler... if does at all?


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*More hills*

Looks like about 12,000vf +/- :cryin: of climbing this year with Fiddlers and Ironbridge. Of course, this is subject to last minute route changes...


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

anyone doing it ?


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

nismosr said:


> anyone doing it ?


Yes, I signed up on Monday...


----------



## ckelly49 (Jul 9, 2006)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> How does it compare to Ramapo Ralley 100 miler... if does at all?


I recorded about 6200ft at this year's RR. So roughly x2.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Have to...*

I get three cases of beer  if I beat my protege's idol to the finish line.


----------



## HouseMoney (Oct 28, 2002)

Is there walk-up registration this year, or was it pre-reg only? The Active site says reg is closed.

I seem to remember making a last-minute decision to ride Hillier last year and registering the morning of the event. I don't want to wake up early and drive there only to be turned away.

@ thegock - you and the crew from Jay's going? Just got back from a week in Cape May, so I don't know how the legs will respond (assuming it's not too late to enter).


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*House/ride report*

We had 5 from Jays. About 130 preregistered and 30-40 walkups. Hard day. I got the three cases of beer!


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

Here is my Garmin data from the race. It was a great day...

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/49721883


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

climbingcue said:


> Here is my Garmin data from the race. It was a great day...
> 
> http://connect.garmin.com/activity/49721883



I backed out on this ride, none of my riding friends wants to do it. hopefully next year. 

looking at your data, for 100 miles you only burn 2000+ calories .. is that accurate reading same also with the HR, your max was about 234bpm, it's because my data on my 305 when I did ramapo was 169 average with 190max and my triatheletes friends says I'm working too hard with that kind a hr. 

congrats ... you won the race !


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

nismosr said:


> I backed out on this ride, none of my riding friends wants to do it. hopefully next year.
> 
> looking at your data, for 100 miles you only burn 2000+ calories .. is that accurate reading same also with the HR, your max was about 234bpm, it's because my data on my 305 when I did ramapo was 169 average with 190max and my triatheletes friends says I'm working too hard with that kind a hr.
> 
> congrats ... you won the race !


Thank you, cyclist's have higher Heart Rates compaired to Triatheletes. My team mate who does Iron man races. When we ride together his heart rate is much lower than mine. I am pretty sure the 234 Max is a bogus reading. I did look down on fiddlers and iron bridge and saw 208 and 212 heart rate.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Questions*

How did the five man sprint finish play out? Also, how old is that kid Teddy who finished in that pack?

My Garmin had just over 10,700 feet of climbing, btw.


----------



## climbingcue (Aug 25, 2010)

thegock said:


> How did the five man sprint finish play out? Also, how old is that kid Teddy who finished in that pack?
> 
> My Garmin had just over 10,700 feet of climbing, btw.


Going into the last hill it was the 5 of us, once we were about 1/2 way into the climb myself and the guy from Kissena (Joaquin) had about 50-100 meters on the other three. I was in 2nd spot and took off with 150 meters to go and got a good jump so he did not have time to get me at the finish. I talked with Teddy after the race, he is 14 yrs old. He was 5th. The guy with the Cycle Craft Jersey (John) was 3rd and my team mate Herb was 4th.


----------



## psycleridr (Jul 21, 2005)

where is link to this? when does it occur?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

psycleridr said:


> where is link to this? when does it occur?


http://www.cjbc.org/
scroll down


----------

